# P. wahlbergii front bended arm



## ThrAwNy (Jul 19, 2006)

I received a pair of p.wahlbergii today and when I opened up the container it seem like she got one of her front catching arm bended backward, she still can move it somehow but she seem to be cumbersome by it because her back legs get caught in it.

It seem to most logic thing to do would be to amputate this bended arm.

She is a sub-adult and I was wondering if I did amputate the arm if she would have problem shedding? If I did remove the arm where should I cut the arm about?

Help!


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you get a pic? If it's bent all the way back like you describe I would probably cut it off. A pic would help determine.


----------



## ThrAwNy (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Rick,

Yes it is all the way backward, she is tripping on it with her back legs.

How far should I cut it from her body?


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

Cut it where it starts to curve back is what I would do. Since it's subadult don't expect it to grow back in one molt. I've seen one armed mantids catch food fine.


----------



## ThrAwNy (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok thanks Ric k for your help.

cheers,

JeAn.


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 19, 2006)

might be a bit late but one of my subadult mantids was all bent and everything . its front arms actually went sidewards and his neck area was curved like a huntchback . final moult he came out of it perfect . not a thing wrong with him . even his severly bent back legs came out perfect !

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 20, 2006)

its only when there in the way that you hve to cut it off. happened with one of mine, trimmed him up a bit he catches massive locusts with one arm..he fine


----------



## ThrAwNy (Jul 20, 2006)

Yesterday I cut off the bended arm, I choosed to amputated just below the elbow, She is moving normally now ad even catched her food with her only front claw.

Thank you for you support guys!

Ciao,

JeAn.


----------

